# Mchale rd baler?



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone own or seen a Mchale rd baler in the field baling hay? I bought some Coastal rd bales baled by a Mchale that appear to be very firm well made bales. Gentleman I bought the 4X5.5 bales from stated he thought bales would weigh 1300#s which I seriously doubt. I going to see if hay hauler will weigh a load of these bales.

Thanks,Jim


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have seen one used in a field. They are probably the best built baler you can buy. I'm told even better than Krone. 1300lbs is possible with a decent amount of moisture. I could do 950-1000 in a 4x5 with 18-19% and the pressure cranked up. And that's in my NH, which probably weighs 75% what the McHale weighs.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I own one. They will make a heavier bale. Our 54" rolls are weighing 50-70 lbs more than our deere bales and I have the density set at 120 bars.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

LaneFarms

Please explain the density bars & how one adjusts them. Mchale baler owner stated when he had his balers density set at 140 bars when bale was ejected netwrap would tear so he has his set at 120 bars & when hitting flat side of bale the sound resembles hitting a drum.

Thanks,Jim


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bars are a metric unit of pressure.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Bars are a measure of pressure. I had an issue with mine tearing the net when it was new. Turned out to be the paint on the bale kicker. The roll reverses direction when it hits the kicker and the paint had enough friction to it to tear the net. It has had a learning curve over a Deere but it will flat out bale hay.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I understand bars are a metric unit of pressure. I suppose there's a valve to adjust the pressure?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Tx Jim, do you know what model McHale made these bales, it appears that McHale has both fixed and variable chamber balers. Just curious is all. Bale weight doesn’t seem incredible by the way. Those bales are about 1.5 lbs per cubic foot heavier than the heaviest hay bales I have documented from my New Hollands, and that was running maybe 3/4 of maximum pressure.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

TX Jim it's not a valve it's done on the monitor


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looked at a McHale baler at Dakotafest this week.Couple things that stood out was heavy roller chains and most all bearings were greased by auto greasers,even the rollers in tailgate.

It was the silage baler/wrapper combo unit.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't know what model of McHale but I can determine from viewing bales that the baler is a variable not fixed chamber baler.



LaneFarms said:


> TX Jim it's not a valve it's done on the monitor


Thanks for clarification,Jim


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

I got to demo one. They are a great baler. The weight seems plausible, especially if the knives were used. I like our NH baler,but would have got the mchale if i had the extra 20 grand it was over the NH.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Bars are a metric unit of pressure.


It's the short form for Millibars a metric unit of pressure.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't see this post till now.
I actually borrowed/rented a friends McHale V660 and ran it on my t6070.
I have only made round bales once before in my life.
Pressure was at 140 bar. 4 wraps of Tama net wrap. All bales made with knives up all the way. Everything is adjusted through the monitor including knives.
I made with it; 139 super tough rained on crap mix hay ran about 4 bales an acre.
189 silage bales of mix hay mostly alfalfa, 55% moisture.
And 60 bales of what jd3430 calls mulch hay. Hay on conservation ground that can only be baled after July 15th. Ultra tough grinder hay.

This baler can flat out bale hay like it's going out of style. High speed pick up eats full windrows at 8-10 miles per hour. 
Wet or dry hay same speed.
My friend who is part owner in a large cattle feeding operation is considering selling his 5x6 new Holland 7090 because the McHale baler was baling so fast.

All in all having never run a big round baler before, I was pretty impressed 
I was looking at McHale's website for a small square baler, but alas they don't make one.
Of anyone has any other questions about it I could try to answer.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You mean "mushroom hay". Lol
That is impressive. I was talking to a dealer about a Krone baler and he said McHale was even better than Krone.


----------



## outlaw50 (Jul 20, 2013)

i dont like the way you have to put the net in


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

outlaw50 said:


> i dont like the way you have to put the net in


 On which outlaw?

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not sure what he is referring too but I can tell you that the McHale netwrap did suck for me the first time.
Probably because I never put net in any round Baler.
Under,over, move lever half way, under and up, move lever down and through and up and make a little 6 inch pile of net wrap that should feed.

It didn't and that part sucked. Went into the feeder thingy and sucked up a lot of net wrap in a hurry. (Expensive Tama of course) not my choice but the guy had already bought it.
Next change over went a lot better.
(I had to change twice because I already rent the baler with about 25 bales of net wrap left in it.....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Bars are a metric unit of pressure.


1 bar = 14.7 PSI-- atmospheric pressure at sea level.

1 bar is 1 atmosphere of pressure. Multiply by 14.7 to get the PSI... 120 bars X 14.7 PSI per bar= 1764 PSI...

When they talk about "millibars" about hurricanes, that's 1/1000 bar, so 1 standard atmosphere of pressure is 1470 millibars... the lower the pressure in millibars, the stronger the hurricane.

Later! OL J R


----------

